# Speaking of false prophets



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I was going through the tv channels this past Sunday morning and this guy Mike Murdock was on a channel. Basically his whole message was that if you sent $1000.00 "seed" in to his organization for "outreach" then you will have 3 months of unexplained miracles. He kept talking about how God wants us to eliminate debt but then proceeded to tell the viewers that even if they don't have the money then to use a credit card and they will be rewarded...I could not believe what I was hearing. 

Anybody else here watched this guy before?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Very ironic. I haven't seen that guy, but a few very similar to him. People have discovered that there is a lot of money to be made in religion. Sad that many fall prey to these wolves.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

that's a crook .. not a false prophet. i'm not too worry about these. 
they take advantage of greedy folks
i fear the ones that ask for money promising salvation .. they target sinners like me


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

(Matthew 10:8)........................ YOU received free, give free.

You do not see this being done in most religions today. The so called evangelizers of today are nothing but false profits and greedy people.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd sure hate to have to stand in front of God and explain why I did something like that. It's bad enough knowing what an absolute butthead I've been, but to have something like that hanging around my neck?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

glenbo said:


> I'd sure hate to have to stand in front of God and explain why I did something like that. It's bad enough knowing what an absolute butthead I've been, but to have something like that hanging around my neck?


Good point there glenbo. They will have to give an account before God.


----------



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

I also would say churches that talk about memberships and money for 30 minutes at least each weekend should fall into the same category...


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

JetSkiJack said:


> I also would say churches that talk about memberships and money for 30 minutes at least each weekend should fall into the same category...


i refrained from being too specific .. but the truth does hurt


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

JetSkiJack said:


> I also would say churches that talk about memberships and money for 30 minutes at least each weekend should fall into the same category...


This is why I have tremendous faith but don't attend church for the most part. It's bs on so many levels to me. The pos on TV the op started with is just a crook plain and simple and I have no sympathy for an idiot that would give as he is asking.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Agreed.


----------



## JoeRocket (Nov 24, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> This is why I have tremendous faith but don't attend church for the most part. It's bs on so many levels to me. The pos on TV the op started with is just a crook plain and simple and I have no sympathy for an idiot that would give as he is asking.


Although there are so many false churches out there, there are still good ones. I believe it is our duty to seek out the truth and find a place to worship unmolested by the greed of man. After all, without living to further the glory of God and get into heaven, life is meaningless.

So many times we get up at 5am to go hunting or fishing and probably drive hours to do so. But we can't wake up on Sunday at 7am, drive 30 min and go to church for 1 hour. These are sad times...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Not all religions do this.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

JoeRocket said:


> Although there are so many false churches out there, there are still good ones. I believe it is our duty to seek out the truth and find a place to worship unmolested by the greed of man. After all, without living to further the glory of God and get into heaven, life is meaningless.
> 
> So many times we get up at 5am to go hunting or fishing and probably drive hours to do so. But we can't wake up on Sunday at 7am, drive 30 min and go to church for 1 hour. These are sad times...


Great points here sir.

As far as going hunting and fishing and not going to church, I cannot be a hypocrite and say I never miss a week without going. A few years ago, I was lucky to make a once every 6 months. Now, I feel guilty if I do miss a week. I really enjoy going to Church to see a lot of my new friends and really feel I need to go to give the Glory, Thanks, and Praise to the Good Lord for all his blessings.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Which way does the wind blow?*

Its real easy to be led - its much harder to be faithful, to strive to READ the Good News for man and then to understand what our Creator wants us to do.

For instance " Do not avoid the gathering of the brotherhood" , a church is just a building with flawed individuals seeking some relief from a sick world, while at the same time living in that very same sin filled society. You will find every perversion and sinful person sitting in a church pew, maybe even some looking to cleanse that evil in their soul. Whole churches full of hypocrits, gossips, murderers, liars, thieves, idolaters, etc,etc, etc.---------

A gathering of such individuals at all levels of a spiritual journey, thanking and praising their Creator as best they can--- for a Christian attending a church can be a renewal of the Spirit and a buffer against the battle raging between good and evil.

Of False Prophets -

Jesus said that these were just the " beginning of sorrows" (Matthew 24:8
or the "beginning of birth pains." As birth pangsâ€"or labor contractionsâ€"get stronger and closer together as delivery approaches, so these trends would appear with increasing intensity and frequency as the end of the age approached.

Look at the first of these trendsâ€"religious deception.
"Many shall come in my name . . ."
What is this deception? Notice Jesus' specific warning: "Take heed that no man deceive you. For many shall come in my name, saying, I am Christ; and shall deceive many" (verses 4-5, King James Version).

Preachers who stand in bully pulpits, claiming to KNOW the mind of Christ yet teaching contrary to, or adding to Gods word could be called false teachers.

The specific WARNING to us is that they say they are Christ.

David Koresch is one that comes to mind -- Joseph Smiths followers another, the list is endless

There are many TEACHERS and Leaders aligning themselves as followers of Christ, yet on the day of Judgement won't be allowed to pass into Heaven.

I could list at least a half dozen controlling mega churches, teaching falsely and in error, as well as the ever present TV hucksters promising if you give you will get.

Jesus will be their judge and jury - be wary and TRY every statement that is taught - not only in Church, but also outside its walls.

IF you are a genuine follower of Christ, and have the Holy Spirit dwelling in you, the SPIRIT, will clearly warn you of such as above - those of you reading this who are not Christians, I am sure this is so much swamp gas ,

I pray that you will EXAMINE your spiritual condition, (yes you do have that God Shaped Hole in your Psyche, your Spirit, which strives to belong to its Creator). Continue seeking, and may someone tell you how Jesus really does make a difference.

Jesus founded his Church - its not necessarily contained within four walls, but there are plenty of congregations of believers who would be welcoming and correct in what they teach.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

That would be a double amen.. There are good Christian people out in the world to associate with (groups as well). We all have sins. We all fight the sinful nature that humans naturally have. We are not perfect, but we do enjoy being around other Christians naturally. 

True Christians want to fellowship with other Christians just because it is nice to know, we are family. Humans are not made to survive alone.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

That's very true Seeker, although not all 'Christians' act like Christians. We both know that...


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

JetSkiJack said:


> I also would say churches that talk about memberships and money for 30 minutes at least each weekend should fall into the same category...


Exactly, agree with you totally.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I stumble across Jesse Duplantis every now and then and kinda get a kick out of him.. At least he IS funny...and makes no bones about how he HAS to live high on the hog to honor God...LOL


----------



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Great points here sir.
> 
> As far as going hunting and fishing and not going to church, I cannot be a hypocrite and say I never miss a week without going. A few years ago, I was lucky to make a once every 6 months. Now, I feel guilty if I do miss a week. I really enjoy going to Church to see a lot of my new friends and really feel I need to go to give the Glory, Thanks, and Praise to the Good Lord for all his blessings.


I'm on the same page with you, basically from 2006-2012 I rarely went, all it took was walking into someones house and saying " I like that cross " then the conversations with this lady brought me back to reality...I remember her saying to "live in the world but not of the world" that quote has stuck with me


----------

